# why?



## piercer_99 (Nov 30, 2019)

Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay
					

Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles & more on eBay, the world's online marketplace. Top brands, low prices & free shipping on many items.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 30, 2019)

Does this maybe explain why?   

Item location:
Zenica, Bosnia and Herzegovina

Looks like the chain guard and front fender are not original to the bike.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 30, 2019)

the saddle and the pedals are nice.


----------



## hopkintonbike (Dec 1, 2019)

Why not?


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 1, 2019)

If it sells, the owner is threatening to use the proceeds to _"do"_ another one. His next victim may be your grandpa's bike...just say, "No"!


----------



## hopkintonbike (Dec 1, 2019)

Trying to be very respectful here, but I think you need to respect his/her vision, it might not be yours or mine but that's not the point, Todd


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 1, 2019)

don't you know anything?  That's the "bad to the bone" look!  
Everyone wants that!!!!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Dec 1, 2019)

It's his 1st " Bad to the Bone Unique Bike Build "    He's got the bug , to do it again.............and now wants you to "Fund" it . He says that in his description. His price is high ( To me ) for what it is..................but, it's ART ?? He may perfect his art.........it may get worse ,Who knows. I just think he needs to lower his price. I think the bike is fine as is , Remember it's Unique .  In fact , I could use some funding as well...................and I won't charge overseas shipping on my EXTRA parts !! At least He's bein' creative ! ( See Hanging Socket Box - - - - -as Tool Box ) That was Genius !!        Here's part of his description .   Hmmmmm.....

"This bike was definitely best eye catcher I have ever seen"

"it is not a possible pass on a bike while driving and do not hear stunning comments, even from a car you can always hear WOW effect "


"This bike was my experiment and prototype and would be a great item for any collection."


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 1, 2019)

"This bike was my experiment and prototype and would be a great item for any collection." 


Any collection but mine.  

Bless his heart.


----------



## Boris (Dec 1, 2019)

hopkintonbike said:


> Trying to be very respectful here, but I think you need to respect his/her vision, it might not be yours or mine but that's not the point, Todd




Just opinions as far as I can see. It is an open forum. People are allowed to not like something, just as they are allowed to like something. Nothing even approaching lawsuit worthiness here.*

However, if this bike was something that I created, yes, my feelings would be hurt.
But, I would have been the one that left it open to scrutiny, so again, yes, I'd expect to have to take the good with the bad. (That's not to say I wouldn't be taking names )

*Forum issues


----------



## THE STIG (Dec 1, 2019)

could be worse.. could be a cheetos bike


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 1, 2019)

Boris said:


> Just opinions as far as I can see. It is an open forum. People are allowed to not like something, just as they are allowed to like something. Nothing even approaching lawsuit worthiness here.*
> 
> However, if this bike was something that I created, yes, my feelings would be hurt.
> But, I would have been the one that left it open to scrutiny, so again, yes, I'd expect to have take the good with the bad. (That's not to say I wouldn't be taking names )
> ...





Wait, I thought that was your bike...

Or Natasha's.







On another note, did Vince get a bunch of t shirts printed up?


----------



## slick (Dec 1, 2019)

Could be worse, could have been a rare prewar original paint bike, less than 10 in existence that somebody restored.... the wrong color, overestored turd. I've seen a couple lately....


----------



## Cooper S. (Dec 2, 2019)

Idk it’s very expensive but those things are a dime a dozen over there


----------



## 3-speeder (Dec 2, 2019)

So that's where my old tool box went. I kinda like it


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 2, 2019)

3-speeder said:


> So that's where my old tool box went. I kinda like it





it's for sale, you can help a struggling artist get a foothold.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 2, 2019)

It's ok...now back to Monday Night Football.


----------



## 1motime (Dec 7, 2019)

Boris said:


> Just opinions as far as I can see. It is an open forum. People are allowed to not like something, just as they are allowed to like something. Nothing even approaching lawsuit worthiness here.*
> 
> However, if this bike was something that I created, yes, my feelings would be hurt.
> But, I would have been the one that left it open to scrutiny, so again, yes, I'd expect to have to take the good with the bad. (That's not to say I wouldn't be taking names )
> ...



Trying to understand the rules. Open forum?  Anything goes?  Like or dislike?  How about comments about a Genius?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 7, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> don't you know anything?  That's the "bad to the bone" look!
> Everyone wants that!!!!



NOT ME! I could come up with a better job with my eyes closed.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 7, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> "This bike was my experiment and prototype and would be a great item for any collection."
> 
> 
> Any collection but mine.
> ...



He should have left the rust and patina on it. Just sayin.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 8, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> NOT ME! I could come up with a better job with my eyes closed.



Doubt it...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 8, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Does this maybe explain why?
> 
> Item location:
> Zenica, Bosnia and Herzegovina
> ...




*Camouflage?*


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 8, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> *Camouflage?*



Yeah. Rusty camo.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 8, 2019)

BFGforme said:


> Doubt it...



You of little faith. Wasn't talking to you any way.


----------



## Boris (Dec 8, 2019)

Vince and I will be needing replacements when we go on vacation, I think you two should work out just fine!


----------



## SKPC (Dec 9, 2019)

Someone should buy it, rattle-can it all * flat black*  and then re-sell it!  Mark, you and Vince are irreplaceable!


----------

